# LAST DAYS TO ENTER: WIN almost every sample library from Samplecast #30



## reutunes (Nov 4, 2016)

There's just a couple of weeks left to enter out BIGGEST competition ever. You can win almost every library featured in The Samplecast #30. 

To enter, simply subscribe to our new Samplecast newsletter. We won't spam you with useless stuff - it's not our style. Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/2fjFkTT

Prizes include:
Massive Whooshes – Gothic Instruments (via Time & Space) : WIN THIS
EZX Big Rock Drums – Toontrack (via Time & Space) : WIN THIS & EZ DRUMMER 2
Solo Woodwinds Oboe & Bassoon – Fluffy Audio : WIN WOODWINDS BUNDLE
Tupans X3M – Strezov Sampling : WIN THIS
Lyrical Cello – Sonuscore : WIN THIS
The ForteBaby – Alexander Sparf (via VI Control) : WIN THIS
Big Bang Percussion 2 – Sonivox (via VST Buzz) : WIN €100 VST BUZZ VOUCHER
Percussion – New Loops : WIN THIS
GlitchedTones Sale – via A Sound Effect : WIN ATMOSFEAR SOUNDPACK

More info in this week's show:


----------



## Segers (Nov 5, 2016)

done ! ^^ very smal chance of winning xD but at least its a chance haha.


----------



## J-M (Nov 6, 2016)

Done, wouldn't mind a few extra libraries.^^


----------



## reutunes (Nov 17, 2016)

HEADS UP - The last couple of days to enter this competition.

To enter, simply subscribe to our new Samplecast newsletter. We won't spam you with useless stuff - it's not our style. Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/2fjFkTT


----------

